# Buy in US or UAE?



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

My laptop is on its last legs. Should I replace it while in the US or is it cheaper to buy over there.

Also, I would like to dress in traditional garb ie kaftan or similar dress. Should I buy it in the US or there? How much do they run? I can buy it online for no more than $50. Please advise.

Also, it would be great to have a running list of things to buy at home and bring as oppose to buying over there due to price, difficulty in acquiring etc...


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Laptop>> US! They are much cheaper there than they are here
Kaftan>> why would you need one??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Local dress for ladies here would be an abaya over your regular clothes and westerners just don't wear them in regular day to day circumstances. Kaftans are generally worn in the house only.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

If you do want a Kaftan then wait until here.....many local shops or fabric and have it made in Satwa.......

I find vitamins here expensive....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am not sure of male/female or your original nationality, but a Westerner wearing traditional UAE dress, would in my circle, be considered insulting our hosts.

Its a reflection of their national pride and history, not a costume for parties.

But thats just my view.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I am not sure of male/female or your original nationality, but a Westerner wearing traditional UAE dress, would in my circle, be considered insulting our hosts.
> 
> Its a reflection of their national pride and history, not a costume for parties.
> 
> But thats just my view.


I am a female. I was born in the US but my parents are from Cuba. I never thought of it that way. I thought "when in Rome...". I also liked both Kim Kardashian and her mother's dress when in Dubai.

PS. I don't party or wear costumes.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As a lady, you can undoubtedly get away with it.

As to your taste with the dreaded K family, its Christmas so I will be charitable and say no more


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Local dress for ladies here would be an abaya over your regular clothes and westerners just don't wear them in regular day to day circumstances. Kaftans are generally worn in the house only.


Thanks for clarifying. Then what are the beautiful dresses that the Kardashians wore while visiting in 2011 called?


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Laptop>> US! They are much cheaper there than they are here
> Kaftan>> why would you need one??


I guess, I don't. I just wanted to have something presentable to wear in case I have to meet his boss for dinner. This is assuming that he gets the job. I like to be prepared.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Then what are the beautiful dresses that the Kardashians wore while visiting in 2011 called?


Honestly, I have about as much interest in that family as I have in listening to a Justin Bieber song  so I don't know what any of them wore while they were here but I can only guess they were jalabiyas. Not sure who your husband's boss is or where he comes from but this wouldn't really be what you would generally wear as 'the wife' to a dinner at either his home or in a restaurant which, likely as not, would be one of those in the hotel they work in (or at any one of them if it's a chain).


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i would not consider the need for any national dress until you get here and see what it is like. personally, in 14 months, i have never seen anyone other than a local wear national dress. and as mentioned above, it's possible that it could be seen by some as insulting [parodying them].

if you are worried about what to wear to meet the boss and his wife, consider that it is likely the same thing you would wear if you were in the US. with perhaps a more conservative tone [knees, chest , and elbows covered] if they are strict Muslims.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Honestly, I have about as much interest in that family as I have in listening to a Justin Bieber song  so I don't know what any of them wore while they were here but I can only guess they were jalabiyas. Not sure who your husband's boss is or where he comes from but this wouldn't really be what you would generally wear as 'the wife' to a dinner at either his home or in a restaurant which, likely as not, would be one of those in the hotel they work in (or at any one of them if it's a chain).


Lol. I don't like them either but the dresses were beautiful and actually made them look classy which says a lot.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i would not consider the need for any national dress until you get here and see what it is like. personally, in 14 months, i have never seen anyone other than a local wear national dress. and as mentioned above, it's possible that it could be seen by some as insulting [parodying them].
> 
> if you are worried about what to wear to meet the boss and his wife, consider that it is likely the same thing you would wear if you were in the US. with perhaps a more conservative tone [knees, chest , and elbows covered] if they are strict Muslims.


Ok, thanks. You are the second person to say that so I will heed the warning.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

there is a diffrence between arab dress and emerati dress. many abaya, galabaya, ect are fine for women to wear w/o being insulting...try central souq in sharjah for this (bargin!). laptop buy in US. also any beauty or bath products as they are more pricy here, stock up! which hazels impossible to find as is tined pumpkin. buy electrical things here, if you do bring us electronics get a transformer. I would bring an arab friend w/ to shop for cloths so a)you dont get ripped off and b) you buy something respectful also try shoping at the global village if you come in time, fun and great deals!


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

not all nationals are stict muslims
many non nationals wear the traditional arab/gulf cloths, esspecially other muslims.
there is one very local style abaya/kandora it is in bad taste to wear, but it is very specific.
I might have a difrent perspective as I am a Muslim...


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

UmMohamed said:


> there is a diffrence between arab dress and emerati dress. many abaya, galabaya, ect are fine for women to wear w/o being insulting...try central souq in sharjah for this (bargin!). laptop buy in US. also any beauty or bath products as they are more pricy here, stock up! which hazels impossible to find as is tined pumpkin. buy electrical things here, if you do bring us electronics get a transformer. I would bring an arab friend w/ to shop for cloths so a)you dont get ripped off and b) you buy something respectful also try shoping at the global village if you come in time, fun and great deals!


Thank you for giving me a Muslim perspective. My intention is definitely not to insult someone especially the Nationals of the country. I thank them for allowing us the opportunity to live in their beautiful country.

I'm transformer illiterate. Is there a specific one I should buy?


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

UmMohamed said:


> not all nationals are stict muslims
> many non nationals wear the traditional arab/gulf cloths, esspecially other muslims.
> there is one very local style abaya/kandora it is in bad taste to wear, but it is very specific.
> I might have a difrent perspective as I am a Muslim...


I just bought a $400 Vitamix should I not accept the shipment? Can I buy one in Dubai? Please advise.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

no idea whick kind hubby got it foy me but that little box on a laptop coard functions as one. hubby also tells me laptops are cheaper here. (i use the transformer for my imersion blender)


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Bklyn said:


> I'm transformer illiterate. Is there a specific one I should buy?


On a transformer, it depends on what you need it for. Check how many watts the equipment you want to run draws and then add a bit just to be safe. They aren't that expensive anyway. 

One thing to look out for is that with transformers you buy are not compatible with strips that have surge protection built in. The strip will burn out instantly and trip the fusebox in your home.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

As a couple of people have already mentioned earlier, buy your laptop in the U.S!!

Case in point: I got my laptop during black friday sales (60 $ off) and after about 3 months of having it here, saw the same model selling in carrefour for approximately 300 $ more than the U.S retail price ....

p.s: all the major manufacturers have warranties that are enforceable here, owing to their presence in the local market/region.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> As a couple of people have already mentioned earlier, buy your laptop in the U.S!!
> 
> Case in point: I got my laptop during black friday sales (60 $ off) and after about 3 months of having it here, saw the same model selling in carrefour for approximately 300 $ more than the U.S retail price ....
> 
> p.s: all the major manufacturers have warranties that are enforceable here, owing to their presence in the local market/region.


Good to know.


----------

